# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Cybereason выпустили бесплатную утилиту для противодействия вымогателям

## olejah

Cybereason на этой неделе представили бесплатный инструмент, предназначенный для борьбы с вымогателями. Он призван блокировать эти угрозы, прежде чем они смогут зашифровать файлы пользователей.

Утилита получила название RansomFree и была разработана для обнаружения и обезвреживания всех типов вымогателей, даже неизвестных на данный момент. На самом деле, Cybereason утверждают, что их инструмент демонстрирует свыше 99% детектирования и может защитить компании от новых вымогателей.

Чтобы обеспечить такой высокий процент обнаружения, RansomFree использует запатентованные поведенческие методы. Благодаря этим методам утилита может распознать поведение, типичное для вымогателей всех видов. Инструмент не использует сигнатуры вредоносных программ, а это означает, что его можно настроить на более широкий диапазон по сравнению с традиционными антивирусными решениями. По словам Cybereason, он даже может защитить компьютеры от бестелесных вымогателей.

Как только RansomFree обнаружит, что вымогатель пытается зашифровать файлы пользователя, он остановит соответствующий процесс. Утилита может также блокировать от шифрования общие диски и поддерживает следующие операционные системы: Windows 7, 8 и 10, Windows 2010 R2 и Windows 2008 R2.

В основном, новый инструмент был разработан для таких учреждений как адвокатские конторы, полицейские департаменты, муниципальные органы власти, некоммерческие организации, банки и школы.

Вымогатели уже считаются одной из самых серьезных кибер-угроз в 2016 году, причем почти половина всех предприятий в этом году были атакованы ими. В сущности, количество атак вымогателей на корпоративных пользователей значительно увеличилось за последние годы и по прогнозу экспертов, ситуация ухудшится в 2017 году.

«Распространенные варианты вымогателей, такие как Cerber, CryptoLocker, CryptoWall и Winlocker, могут противостоять антивирусным программным обеспечениям, в результате чего организации подвержены реальной опасности потери файлов. Подавляющее большинство организаций предпочитают заплатить выкуп злоумышленникам» - говорит Ури Стренфелд (Uri Sternfeld), старший научный сотрудник безопасности Cybereason.

В дополнение к установке программного обеспечения, способного противостоять вымогателям, пользователи должны предпринять дополнительные меры для защиты своих данных.

Они должны регулярно производить резервное копирование важных файлов и убедиться, что резервные копии валидные могут быть восстановлены. Также следует держать операционную систему, браузеры и другие приложения в актуальном состоянии, удалить уязвимые плагины, такие как Adobe Flash, быть осторожным при получении писем от неизвестных источников, содержащих вложения и ссылки. И всегда нужно загружать программное обеспечение с легальных сайтов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Crack_55

Идея не плохая, но на каждом диске создаются папки общим объёмом около 500 Мб этой наживки. Не удобно для флешек!  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## Crack_55

Этот недостаток подправили! Пользуюсь, тем более сейчас очень актуальна.

----------

